# Christmas ideas for new Classic owner?



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

For Christmas I'm getting a s/h classic ( I know I am, I bought it yesterday







)

It has the Silvia steam wand already.

I'm just thinking of accessories/add ons/upgrades that I should put on my list

I've already got a pid and a timer, which I never fitted to the delonghi, so those will be going on. Also have scales and knock box.

my list so far;

18g VST ridgeless

Tamper for above

Shot glasses

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bottomless pf

Beans


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ditch the shot glasses and get some scales?

John


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Tamper definitely, bottomless portafilter and some beans will help.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

May as well put the few quid saved on not buying shot glasses to a pair of nice cups? It's lovely when you sip a great shot from a nice Acme* demitasse (*other premium drinking vessels are available, like NotNeutral etc).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags make great stocking fillers too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Temp tags are handy but you'd get an awful lot of them in a sock!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Bottomless pf
> 
> Beans


Have a nice selection of beans







Bottomless is an idea



johnealey said:


> Ditch the shot glasses and get some scales?
> 
> John


got scales



hotmetal said:


> May as well put the few quid saved on not buying shot glasses to a pair of nice cups? It's lovely when you sip a great shot from a nice Acme* demitasse (*other premium drinking vessels are available, like NotNeutral etc).


more investigation needed











hotmetal said:


> Temp tags are handy but you'd get an awful lot of them in a sock!


don't do a lot of milk drinks, it's an idea if 'ouch that's hot' isn't accurate enough











Glenn said:


> TempTags make great stocking fillers too





GCGlasgow said:


> Tamper definitely, bottomless portafilter and some beans will help.


so the bottomless is really just so I can see the quality of the pour, checking for channelling etc,

what about a pressure gauge, either fitted internally or onto the portafilter?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

GrahamS said:


> don't do a lot of milk drinks, it's an idea if 'ouch that's hot' isn't accurate enough


"Ouch that's hot" is probably accurate enough but the temp tags are great for teaching your fingers how much 'ouch' is right. I go by feel as it can be tricky to steam and look at the tag at the same time, but the tags act as a regular finger calibration - I stop when I get to 'ouch' and check my 'score' against the tag. Great 'upgrade' to any pouring jug!


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

i've also got a digital themometer and thermocouples to calibrate my fingers


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

A small knockout box is handy, and saves you having to shake the portafilter over the bin.

A blank basket for backflushing.

I'd highly recommend the espro calibrated tamper as well, if you are worried about tamp pressure affecting your technique.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GrahamS said:


> .......what about a pressure gauge, either fitted internally or onto the portafilter?


i just bought a gauge 20BAR 40mm diam

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141174903175?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=440245944374&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

and an adapter .. a very cheap way to check OPV

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

a bit of a faff with the PTFE tape to align/view the gauge - still it 'should' be only once

and the water dripping (!) past the basket seal.......









so making a permanent one fitted to a drilled out blank back-flushing basket - for a naked PF

  

.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Espro Toroid milk pitcher (small one) as they are brilliant to steam milk in. You can get a blank basket off ebay, which comes with a sachet of puly caf.

Also (some might disagree) you can mod to give a pre-infusion pressure by using the steam wand. I had the pressure gauge on when altering the OPV, and adjusted the steam knob until the pressure dropped to about 1.5 bar, then marked the side of the machine and the knob with a bit of tape. When 'pulling' a shot, I started with the pressure adjusted down, then slowly closed it off and you heard the pressure increase to the puck. You have to have a jug though as water comes out, which would just go back into the tank. I only did it because I like faffing around lol






Also shows scales in a plastic bag so as not to wreck them with spritzers


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

jonathanhook said:


> A small knockout box is handy, and saves you having to shake the portafilter over the bin.
> 
> A blank basket for backflushing.
> 
> I'd highly recommend the espro calibrated tamper as well, if you are worried about tamp pressure affecting your technique.


have a knock box and blank basket.

calibrated tamper worth a look


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Bottomless PF for my 2p's.

You could look at some nice espresso cups. I like inkers.

I did have a calibrated tamp mat, but after a couple of weeks you realise what your doing. I'm not really a fan of calibrated tampers.

If you haven't got a VST or LM basket it might be worth getting an 18g one. I've used mine loads and then get a Tamper to fit that 58.35+.

My 58.4 fits my standard basket too.

So VST/LM plus a tamper that fits them gets my vote too.


----------

